# Martin B-57 Canberra



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2012)

Got to love the Canberra!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WcWGg39xFE_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 23, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2012)

True! Wish that they had shown more of the English Electric ones...


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 23, 2012)

I saw one at Pima. Sleek looking jet for its time.


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 24, 2012)

The Best of British built in America! Great footage. Interesting to see the XB-51 in flight. The tandem crew layout of the B-57 made more sense than the British goldfish bowl cockpit. Beautiful aircraft.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Dec 24, 2012)

Kapustin Yar


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, read about this before. Interesting link. I spoke to a former RAF Canberra jock once, he said he used to fly Canberras as high altitude interception targets; neither the Lightnings nor Phantoms could get anywhere near them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice video Jan! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yulzari (Dec 29, 2012)

nuuumannn said:


> Yes, read about this before. Interesting link. I spoke to a former RAF Canberra jock once, he said he used to fly Canberras as high altitude interception targets; neither the Lightnings nor Phantoms could get anywhere near them.



Reminds me of RAF Vulcan pilots finding that they could outmanouvre F14s at maximum altitude due to huge amounts of wing area.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 26, 2018)

yulzari said:


> Reminds me of RAF Vulcan pilots finding that they could outmanouvre F14s at maximum altitude due to huge amounts of wing area.


Yeah, the wing-area was huge, the wetted area was small, the span was substantial. The Canberra from what I remember could reach altitudes that were something like 54000 feet.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## tyrodtom (Aug 26, 2018)

Of course a fighter that can keep the bomber manuvering at altitude, delays the bomber and gives other fighters time to intercept.


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 27, 2018)

tyrodtom said:


> Of course a fighter that can keep the bomber manuvering at altitude, delays the bomber and gives other fighters time to intercept.


Of course, however it produces a smaller sequence of events that make an intercept possible.


----------



## Wildr1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Printed from negs from the information office, 366th T.A.C. Ftr Wg 1972 (Personal files)

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## wuzak (Sep 7, 2018)

yulzari said:


> Reminds me of RAF Vulcan pilots finding that they could outmanouvre F14s at maximum altitude due to huge amounts of wing area.





tyrodtom said:


> Of course a fighter that can keep the bomber manuvering at altitude, delays the bomber and gives other fighters time to intercept.





Zipper730 said:


> Of course, however it produces a smaller sequence of events that make an intercept possible.



Of course an F-14 would have launched an Phoenix from about 100 miles away and blow the Vulcan out of the sky.

But I wonder if the story was originally an F-4 Phantom II?


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 7, 2018)

wuzak said:


> Of course an F-14 would have launched an Phoenix from about 100 miles away and blow the Vulcan out of the sky.


Probably, but the Vulcan had good jammers.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 23, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> Probably, but the Vulcan had good jammers



I doubt they could jam a Phoenix though. During the Falklands War on Black Buck raids, each Vulcan carried a single AN/ALQ-101 E-10 ECM pod, commonly known as Dash Ten pods the Americans supplied to the Royal Navy for use on their Buccaneers. The Vulcan's Red Shrimp (gotta love those British Cold War code names) self defence measures were not regarded as sophisticated enough to jam the modern US supplied air defence radars the Argentinians were using.


----------



## Zipper730 (Sep 23, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> I doubt they could jam a Phoenix though.


Forgot about the home-on-jam feature...


----------

